# Vintage bike bag pattern



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been having a hard time finding a bike bag that looks vintage enough for me.  Various army surplus bags just don't look right, Velo Orange bags have more of a 1960's vibe, etc.  I picked up a stack of old magazines at a yard sale and found this pattern for a genuine 1943 vintage rack mounted bike bag.  It looks like a pretty simple sewing project and best of all, it really is vintage.  The map pocket on the side looks sharp!  No idea when I'll get around to making one, but sometime after I finish my New World.  It needs a bag.
I'm not sure what the bike modeling the bag is- it looks lugged, has a Williams inch pitch chainring, and with the pump mounted behind the seat tube I'm thinking something British, and better quality than a Raleigh...
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/1943 Bike Bag/1943 Bike Bag/1943BikeBag.jpg


----------

